# Attendance and New Students



## Don Shimoda (Oct 14, 2020)

Anyone in the USA see Martial Art school businesses damaged, slowed or improved during the pandemic this year? Hearing different stories and would appreciate any observations. If responding please give at least general location and details. Thank you.


----------



## jobo (Oct 14, 2020)

Don Shimoda said:


> Anyone in the USA see Martial Art school businesses damaged, slowed or improved during the pandemic this year? Hearing different stories and would appreciate any observations. If responding please give at least general location and details. Thank you.


most of them have been closed, so im guessing slowed is the answer!


----------



## Don Shimoda (Oct 15, 2020)

Thank You Jobo. Any specific personal experiences? Your time and thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Buka (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi, Don, welcome to Martial Talk. 

I'm in touch with a few people who run dojos. Everyone's been impacted in different ways. I fear a lot of places won't survive the pandemic.

A friend of mine has been running a dojo and fitness club on the east Coast for forty years. He didn't shutdown at all, just implemented safer procedures for training. He said, "I'm in the health business, we are an essential business." He used to be a commissioner for the state he's in and knows the ins and outs of the political machine. The training has changed, of course, everyone is spaced apart - fortunately he has a huge place. There's no partnering up for drills, no sparring, and hand sanitizers all over the place.

Another guy closed his dojo temporarily for a couple months. First time in twenty something years. Open now, but in smaller groups and more classes. He's been in the Arts forever and was close to passing on his dojo to some of the Black Belts, but has that on hold now, trying to get through to the end of the pandemic and making it easier for them to take over later.

Several other guys I know who had small clubs had to close down permanently. I don't know if they'll ever teach again. Saddens me, good people, good Martial Artists.


----------



## KOKarate (Oct 15, 2020)

Honestly a gym in my area is probably busier now than it was pre lockdown. Yes it closed for a few months but now they’re allowed to be open again (how long that will stay the case I have no idea ) but one gym has way people now


----------



## hoshin1600 (Oct 15, 2020)

One thought I have is that times like these are a period of transition. When some buisness close it leaves room for new ones to open. Now would be a great time for the new young guys to start thinking about opening a dojo.


----------



## Don Shimoda (Oct 15, 2020)

Thank you all for the feedback. How are the franchise or chains doing in your areas as opposed to independent or single owner/operators? Any insights out there?


----------



## WaterGal (Nov 3, 2020)

We had to close down for a couple months (we did Zoom classes), and lost about 1/3 of our students. We've been slowing building back up, but still down about 1/4 from where we were in March. It's tough but we're hanging in there. One of our competitors closed up, the others are still open but I think they're in the same boat we are. A lot of people seem skittish about coming back or signing up for anything right now; I think they're worried that things will get worse before they get better.


----------

